
Case Report:Inhalation of 550x normal dose of LSD with nonfatal positive outcome - bookofjoe
https://www.jsad.com/doi/abs/10.15288/jsad.2020.81.115
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/27/health/lsd-overdoses-case-
stu...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/27/health/lsd-overdoses-case-studies-
wellness/index.html)

